

Woman too beautiful to be developer on Linkedin - mickaelkel
http://www.businessinsider.com/linkedin-accused-of-sexism-for-banning-an-ad-2013-8

======
mhartl
The article presents no evidence that the complaints were due to the alleged
implausibility of female engineers. In fact, I'd bet that many of the LinkedIn
users who complained did so for feminist reasons—suspicious that the ads were
using pictures of pretty women as a cynical ploy to increase clicks. So what
we probably have here is a case of Group A's efforts to stamp out misogyny
causing Group B to infer misogyny.

------
nxn
If I was in charge of Toptal's marketing department I would have responded
with a new set of ads featuring shirtless Fabio lookalikes.

